# Hey Dish, Bell is beating you at NHL HD coverage



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Doesn't Dish and Bell use the same equipment? Look at all the NHL CI HD coverage Bell has, alot of the games are from Altitude HD in Denver, yet Dish doesn't carry DICK!

http://www.bell.ca/media/en/all_regions/pdf/television/nhl_sched.pdf


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep what a shame, makes a fella want BEV  

Dish and BEV use equipment made by Echostar, software is totally different, so they really don't have all that much in common

-Gary


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I have been looking at Ebay myself, I already have a 61.5 Dish and i'm bored with VOOM HD and I would like to move the Dish to 82 degrees or whatever satellite Bell HD is at and get the $10 HD pak for TSN-HD, CBC-HD, WGN-HD and all the locals in HD in addition to NHL CI HD games and HD-NET on Dish. Problem is I hear a Dish 6000 won't work on Bell. I would like to use my sw-64 and have 82, 110 and 119 all together. I just don't know if it would screw anything up, I need some assistance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd be very careful pointing a E* receiver at a Bell satellite. If you are going to go grey don't mix the signals (you won't get E* and Bev channels on the same receiver anyways).

That being said - sale of BEV to people outside of Canada is against their terms of service and reception of those signals within the US is against an obscure but valid FCC rule. So lets not get too deep into 'how to break the rules' talk. Thanks.

James


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I thought Grey areas were legal? WTF?


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

ehren said:


> I have been looking at Ebay myself, I already have a 61.5 Dish and i'm bored with VOOM HD and I would like to move the Dish to 82 degrees or whatever satellite Bell HD is at and get the $10 HD pak for TSN-HD, CBC-HD, WGN-HD and all the locals in HD in addition to NHL CI HD games and HD-NET on Dish. Problem is I hear a Dish 6000 won't work on Bell. I would like to use my sw-64 and have 82, 110 and 119 all together. I just don't know if it would screw anything up, I need some assistance.


I would not hook a Dish Network receiver up to a dish pointed at 82! You may download Bell's firmware/software and trash your Dish Network receiver (meaning no more getting E* with it)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well they updated the online schedule but there are no HD games listed, what gives 

I dunno why E* doesn't have the altitude games since their logo is on the arena (at least I think that's still the case)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

ehren said:


> I thought Grey areas were legal? WTF?


It's called grey since it's neither clearly/directly right (white) or wrong (black). Personally I have no problem with it. If you can get away with it why not. The debates are endless, I will say it's fine and some one else will say that it's dishonest. I will never change their mind and they will never change mine so it's pointless. I have no problem playing the system and taking advantage of loopholes that work in my favor, I'm human. Hell, my home address can be written 6 different ways, so those contests/offers that specifically say '1 per house hold' I can get 6. Stupid, lame, cheap and low, I know, but what the hell, I have something unique, so I'll use it to my advantage. Bottom line make your own decision.

I have no problem paying for a bunch of Canadian content I can get for free from an antenna. If the weather was right I used to be able to pick up so may NFL games broadcasting from channels deep with in Canada it wasn't even funny. Let's see the Bills did not sell out this weekend, so I can't see them lose, Wrong, flip on channel 25 granted not the best picture quality but it was watchable. But wait due to broadcast regulations I'm not supposed to be able to watch them, so I'll do the morally right thing and watch the infomercials on CBS instead


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It may be called a "grey" area, but it's spelled gray.

For an interesting dish config that includes BEV, check this out: http://www.techweenies.com/dss-1.shtml


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> It may be called a "grey" area, but it's spelled gray.
> 
> For an interesting dish config that includes BEV, check this out: http://www.techweenies.com/dss-1.shtml


They are actually variant spellings of the same word. "Gray" is more common in the US but "grey" is generally used in Canada. So this is sort of a grey/gray area.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: That's a good one, Cheif, er, Chief! :lol:


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

James Long said:


> That being said - sale of BEV to people outside of Canada is against their terms of service and reception of those signals within the US is against an obscure but valid FCC rule.


what rule is that? And is it even valid, since the courts have already said the 1st amendment allows Americans to have foreign items (granted the actual case involved foriegn videos, but does apply here), as long as they don't violate obsenity standards. Plus, people use big dishes to get foriegn free-to-air signals all the time, and the courts protect them. So as long as you don't pirate the signals (which directly violates DCMA and a few other laws), you're okay. My wife subscribes to a couple magazine subscriptions in Canada that are shipped to the U.S., except for the higher shipping rate, we are allowed to recieve them.
The problem for Bell is that several of the stations they carry do not have the appropriate agreements to broadcast some of their programming in the U.S (ie the NBC content on CTV).
The only problem the user has is the misrepresentation of a service address, which is no different than "moving". And that can only be dealt with by Bell, not U.S. authorities.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> That being said - sale of BEV to people outside of Canada is against their terms of service and reception of those signals within the US is against an obscure but valid FCC rule. So lets not get too deep into 'how to break the rules' talk. Thanks.


HUH?
Only technicality says I have to have a Canadian address to subscribe to Bell or StarChoice. Thats what brokers are for 
FCC has no say in it


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

ehren said:


> I have been looking at Ebay myself, I already have a 61.5 Dish and i'm bored with VOOM HD and I would like to move the Dish to 82 degrees or whatever satellite Bell HD is at and get the $10 HD pak for TSN-HD, CBC-HD, WGN-HD and all the locals in HD in addition to NHL CI HD games and HD-NET on Dish. Problem is I hear a Dish 6000 won't work on Bell. I would like to use my sw-64 and have 82, 110 and 119 all together. I just don't know if it would screw anything up, I need some assistance.


cant do it...Bell & Dish have 2 different software setups
You would need a Express Vu receiver. Dish receiver wont work

Also, you cant order the HD alone on Bell..need their basic package for $25


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> "Gray" is more common in the US but "grey" is generally used in Canada. So this is sort of a grey/gray area.


Yep ... and if one is going to use Canadian services they should use the Canadian spelling. 

If one does go this route do heed the advice given and keep the signals separate - don't let your dish receivers see BEV and vice-versa.


TonyM said:


> FCC has no say in it


They do. But I did say 'obscure' and the last few times I posted the exact reference nobody seemed to care what the FCC rules said. 

JL


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> I'd be very careful pointing a E* receiver at a Bell satellite.


you can aim it as long as you dont do two things
-the unit is a virgin..never was in the stream
-you aim it at a Bell satellite then turn the receiver off

But Ive aimed plenty of ExpressVu dishes using an old previously activated Dish 5000 receiver without an issue. It just says "wrong satellite"


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

TonyM said:


> But Ive aimed plenty of ExpressVu dishes using an old previously activated Dish 5000 receiver without an issue. It just says "wrong satellite"


Dish updated their software, they now actually say "Bell Expressvu 82" or "Bell Expressvu 91".
Found this out when I moved into a new house, and used a Dish Reciever to line up my dishes.

And I've heard that the software streams now have a keying in them to prevent them from being loaded onto the wrong Dish or Bell "virgin" reciever. Dish and Bell probably got tired of fixing all the "bricks"


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

thats good to know Derwin...didnt know about the virginalized recevers not doing that anymore


----------



## Avsfan33 (Sep 16, 2005)

BFG said:


> I dunno why E* doesn't have the altitude games since their logo is on the arena (at least I think that's still the case)


It is still there!

It would be nice if E* would add Altitude's HD feed. I am getting tired of watching Avalanche games and seeing the messages at the bottom letting everyone on Comcast and a couple other cable companies that they can watch the game in HD

E* was the first to carry Altitude, but are dragging their feet to add HD.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

James Long said:


> They do. But I did say 'obscure' and the last few times I posted the exact reference nobody seemed to care what the FCC rules said.


I'm actually curious what the rule is, and if it's enforcable. Is it the ground reciever license one that got tossed in a Ham radio court decision?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

derwin0 said:


> And I've heard that the software streams now have a keying in them to prevent them from being loaded onto the wrong Dish or Bell "virgin" receiver. Dish and Bell probably got tired of fixing all the "bricks"


That's good news ... we've seen enough posts from people who accidentally found a BEV sat wile looking for Dish. It's good protection.

JL


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Avsfan33 said:


> It is still there!
> 
> It would be nice if E* would add Altitude's HD feed. I am getting tired of watching Avalanche games and seeing the messages at the bottom letting everyone on Comcast and a couple other cable companies that they can watch the game in HD
> 
> E* was the first to carry Altitude, but are dragging their feet to add HD.


I think the problem is Comcast is the group responsible for providing the means to show the HD games so they claim exclusive (much like they do in other markets like their stations). But it's still interesting that they are shown over the border


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

When they realize that Must Carry is a fact and put it behind them we might get some HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Nick said:


> It may be called a "grey" area, but it's spelled gray.


Just to be off-topic...

One could argue that we in the US are the wrong ones... gray instead of grey, color instead of colour, theater instead of theatre... since we came from Britain long ago... we're the ones that screwed up the language


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...but we do it because we can, because we're freakin' _Estados Unidos Americanos_. Otherwise we'd be talkin' _cockney_ like those limey Brits, or, God forbid, the French Canadians who, IMO, are poor imitations of the French.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Nick - how can you insult Canadians like that?

I'm sitting on my chesterfield right now, drying my tears with my serviette...eh?

And on the topic at hand...Bell is beating Dish because that is what Canadians want. Hockey, hockey, hockey, snow chains, hockey, back bacon, hockey, Molson Canadian, hockey, hockey, Labatt's Blue and, perhaps I forgot to mention...HOCKEY.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Nick said:


> ...but we do it because we can, because we're freakin' _Estados Unidos Americanos_. Otherwise we'd be talkin' _cockney_ like those limey Brits, or, God forbid, the French Canadians who, IMO, are poor imitations of the French.


Wow all that from a freakin peach?


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

JohnH said:


> When they realize that Must Carry is a fact and put it behind them we might get some HD.


Let's declare YES Network HD and Comcast-Philly HD "must carry" - then they'll have to let us carry it for free.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Skates said:


> And on the topic at hand...Bell is beating Dish because that is what Canadians want. Hockey, hockey, hockey, snow chains, hockey, back bacon, hockey, Molson Canadian, hockey, hockey, Labatt's Blue and, perhaps I forgot to mention...HOCKEY.


You forgot Tim Hortons.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

JohnH said:


> When they realize that Must Carry is a fact and put it behind them we might get some HD.


What does "must carry" have to do with an RSN?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Michael P said:


> What does "must carry" have to do with an RSN?


Yes, we have no bandwidth because we did not think Must Carry would happen. Should have had plans from the start to have adequate capacity in the initial spotbeam birds.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

peano said:


> You forgot Tim Hortons.


...and _"Hoser"!_

But I'm a cableboy now, so what do I know? Talking about Canadian bacon, which isn't bacon at all, but the round part of a pig. :feelbette


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

from Nick:



> Talking about Canadian bacon, which isn't bacon at all


Funny, I was just thinking the same thing about American beer...


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

ehren said:


> I have been looking at Ebay myself, I already have a 61.5 Dish and i'm bored with VOOM HD and I would like to move the Dish to 82 degrees or whatever satellite Bell HD is at and get the $10 HD pak for TSN-HD, CBC-HD, WGN-HD and all the locals in HD in addition to NHL CI HD games and HD-NET on Dish. Problem is I hear a Dish 6000 won't work on Bell. I would like to use my sw-64 and have 82, 110 and 119 all together. I just don't know if it would screw anything up, I need some assistance.


Personally I wouldn;t go for the TSN CBC HD channels, since they actually don't show anything in HD. Take it from a canadian. TSN's HD programming consits of, and I am not kidding, Dog Shows, Darts, Drag Racing, NASCAR that you can get on NBC and 1, count them, 1 HD NHL game a month. They touted that 3 games this week were in HD, and they weren't. CBC will show the first game of the 2 on Sat nights, meaning Leafs usually unless they go out west. Otherwise, save your money.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"Canadian Bacon" is NOT a back bacon....

Side bacon is known to be called "Canadian Bacon"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Darkman said:


> "Canadian Bacon" is NOT a back bacon....
> 
> Side bacon is known to be called "Canadian Bacon"


Thanks for clearing that up for us, Darkman.  All my adult life, for some unknown reason, I've been attracted to the side bacon, not the _back_ side of a "pig", like most men.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Well lookie what we have here, add more insult to Dishnetwork. NESN-HD Boston Bruins games added to the Bell HD schedule.

http://www.bell.ca/media/en/all_regions/pdf/television/nhl_sched.pdf


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

TonyM said:


> Also, you cant order the HD alone on Bell..need their basic package for $25


You have to subscribe to SD on Expressvu before you get the HD equivalent.
For new subs; to get TSN and Sportsnet HD cost is: $25 + $8 (Sports) + $10 HD = $43/month canadian + tax which is about $43/month us

To get all the HD (except movie channel) cost is $57/month minimum. The way it works out is that if one wants C.I. HD, Expressvu is way to go.

But if one doesn't want C.I. and/orwant to spend less; the SC Digital Advantage package @ $44 is the way to go as SC it gives about 50 more channels vs Expressvu. TSN HD is being added to that package later this month. So it will include Detroit/Seattle + CBC + TSN + Sportsnet in HD.


----------

